# red jet 5



## panasonic (Jan 24, 2008)

I am trying to locate a new picture of red jet 5 with her new owner.
I believe she is now called Schiopparello jet.
So far I have no luck and to google it keep changing the word.
The only picture I have seen appear to show her still in her old colours.
I know there is a problem at the moments with the gallery but I would love a link to a picture.
thank you


----------



## breezer10 (Jun 5, 2009)

panasonic said:


> I am trying to locate a new picture of red jet 5 with her new owner.
> I believe she is now called Schiopparello jet.
> So far I have no luck and to google it keep changing the word.
> The only picture I have seen appear to show her still in her old colours.
> ...


https://www.vesselfinder.com/vessels/SCHIOPPARELLO-JET-IMO-8954415-MMSI-247373200. No new picture


----------



## breezer10 (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.toremar.it/en/toremar/fleet.html. This firm has her


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

This one >


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

And here >


----------



## breezer10 (Jun 5, 2009)

cueball44 said:


> This one >


Looks good in white


----------



## panasonic (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you for all for your help.
I agree she look good in white.
Just hope she more reliable than she was with red funnel!.
Sorry in delay with reply been busy.


----------

